# South Bend 16 Restore



## stewartaubrey (Sep 8, 2014)

I recently bought a SB 16 (16 Swing, 8ft bed, Model 8117E, SN 140374)
I want to better understand the motor.  The literature says it should be a 3 phase 1.5hp motor but I can't find any name plates or even a manufacturer I recognize.  The motor has "C-W" cast into it in several places.  I'm attaching a picture hoping someone recognizes it.  Please help.  I don't want to fry it.


----------



## OldMachinist (Sep 9, 2014)

Crocker Wheeler

Might be the original motor on your lathe as the serial number puts it being made in 1943. Crocker Wheeler was around from about 1890 till sometime during WW2 when they were bought out.

If you get the serial number card from Grizzly(owners of the South Bend name) it might say on it what motor was installed.
http://www.grizzly.com/brands/south-bend-lathe/serialcard


----------



## stewartaubrey (Sep 9, 2014)

Crocker Wheeler; just the clue I needed.  It is a beast of a motor for only 1.5 HP.  It still spins freely and has grease fitting at each bearing.  The fellow I purchased the lathe from said it was running fine when he disconnected it.  It has 4 connections under that cover in the photo which I'm assuming for now to be a ground and the three phases.

Thanks for helping ID the motor!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 9, 2014)

Subscribed! Hope you keep adding pics as you go, it's always fun to watch a machine come back to life. Have fun with doing it.


----------



## stewartaubrey (Sep 10, 2014)

Well I got the busted casting from the taper attachment bolted back together.  I counterbored and tapped it for qty 4 1/4-20 socket head cap screws and qty 2  5/16-18 cap screws.  Seems pretty solid now.  I'm still going to weld up the joint as well but feel better knowing that it'll be both welded and bolted.  The taper attachment doesn't seem like it's going to really see any substantial load anyway.  I will keep posting pictures to keep this thread more interesting.

The Crocker-Wheeler motor has no spec plate that I can find.  I wiped down the whole thing and it has zero markings other than the C-W casting marks.  I've got a VFD ordered that should arrive Friday so I'll soon know if the motor works.


----------



## stewartaubrey (Sep 14, 2014)

I took a few pictures of the taper attachment bed bracket after I bolted it back together.



Overall view of the taper attachment



Here you can see the 4 1/4-20 socket head cap screws I installed from the top.


Here are the 2 5/16-18 socket head cap screws I put in from the bottom.

Working together they rigidize the bracket quite well.  I installed it on the machine to test fit and everything seems to work.
The next step on the bed bracket will be to add even more rigidity by welding the parts as well.


----------

